# Brisket Fail on a Yoder



## eugene954 (Jun 6, 2013)

So I tried my first brisket last weekend on a Yoder YS-640 that someone loaned me to try out. I did a 5LB flat, injected and rubbed. I set the smoker for 225 and threw her in, once it hit about 160 I wrapped it up and poured some of the injection in the foil. Here is where I may have screwed up, I hit a really bad stall and had people coming over so I cranked up to around 260, Brisket hit 190, unwrapped and threw back on to the smoked to get my bark and pulled it off at 195. Brisket was nice and tender but seemed like it didn't have any flavor. Is it possible I cooked the flavor right out of the brisket? This thing took 13 hours to cook, I am thinking of cooking it constant at 250 next time, wrapping at 160 and just pulling it out at 195 still wrapped and letting it sit. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!  BTW the ribs I cooked on the Yoder were amazing so I know it was an operator error and not the smoker!


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 6, 2013)

Here is a great method. It is a worth while read.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2013)

Eugene, evening and welcome to the forum....   Did you add any spices to the surface of the brisket ???   Big hunks of meat need lots of spices to flavor it....  One of our most esteemed smokers suggests adding rub 'til it won't hold no more.... quite a bit of the spices fall off and are washed off during the foiling etc....     Dave


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing I have learned about Brisket is they get ready when they want to get ready and they take a lot of time to be right...Slow down and just ride it out and serve your guest some real good burgers...


----------



## geerock (Jun 6, 2013)

Both woodcutter and Dave hit on the two points I was going to bring up.  Forget the foil until the 195 to 200 mark and then put an ounce or two of foiling liquid and pull the brisket off the smoker and wrap her good with a towel or blanket and let it sit ib a cooler for about 2 hours minimum.  As for the cook itself....nothing wrong with the 250 cook temp but, like Dave says, don't be afraid to season it up good.  Brisket can take it.  I use standard SPOG and, with a pellet smoker try fat side down so that the spices stay on top and work its way into the meat.  One last thing, sometimes those smaller briskets are a bit lean.  Try a 7 to 8 lb flat or a full packer.  They tend to have more natural flavor from more fat breaking down.  All the best.


----------



## eugene954 (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome and thanks for the info! I may try another one this weekend.... I did rub the heck out of it but not while it was on the smoker.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## bruno994 (Jun 7, 2013)

If it as tender, but lacked flavor, then you didn't put enough rub on it.  What kind of flavor were you looking for?  Are you talking about flavor other than the rub, the other flavor you should get is in the smoke.  What kind of pellets did you use?  You made no mistake in foiling, I foil every brisket I cook, no problems.  What did you inject it with?   You also didn't hurt it by bumping up the temp, I cook at 250 as well.  A good trick to get some more flavor into your brisket slices is to take the au jus from the foil or pan you cooked the meat in, remove all the fat from it first with a fat separator or by chilling the au jus in a container in the freezer, then remove the fat layer on top.  Taste the au jus, salt or season it to your liking (beef really needs salt) then drizzle the au jus over the slices or you can even soak the slices flat in a pan in the juice to really help out with getting your brisket to flavor town.  Best of luck on your next smoking adventure, sounds like the ribs were outstanding.  As far as the brisket goes, if you got it tender and juicy, sounds like your well on your way to a smoking success.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2013)

If the Brisket was Tender and Juicy but lacked flavor, the injection was weak or watery, there was not enough rub or if you are talking BEEFY Flavor, the Brisket was too lean or of poor Quality. Lastly, I have been investigating Yoders and many reviews say they just don't add as much Smoke Flavor as other types of smokers and need to be supplemented with one of Todd's A-maze-N Tube Smoke Generators...JJ


----------

